# 2 snakeheads



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

hi, i just got some snakeheads.... there only 1 inchers, so i have them in 10 G tank. i dont know why i got 2, because they get very big... im assuming i should get rid of 1??? how big of a tank do these guys need for themselves anyways??


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

if you are talking about a red snakehead you will need a tank that is atleast 10x3x3... i have seen many acounts of snakeheads living together but i wouldnt risk it. so ya i would get rid of one once they get a bit bigger.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

they get 36" long


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

il buy one.... or il trade u for anything i have for sale in buyn sell


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Conman, You know you can't use this site to buy snakeheads.


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Red snakeheads arent very territorial. If you keep them fed they wont bother anybody. 2 snakeheads are fine IME :rasp:


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i keep forgetting.... damn pfish for allowing it...


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

well i have snakeheads for sale, as long as they are not sent to anyone in the U.S. or in ontario canada, i guess it should be ok.









every other province in canada it is legal.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Malice said:


> well i have snakeheads for sale, as long as they are not sent to anyone in the U.S. or in ontario canada, i guess it should be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Or sold thru p fury. Sorry malice ya can't sell them on p fury. Lets stay on topic.


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

how come exchanged like that can't be made on p-fury? is that just for snakeheads?i ask this because my buddies make a transaction with p's a couple months ago on here.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

yea y r p sales allowed but not snakeheads... i kno they o to cali and mass quite a bit to... so u cant sday they just go to the legal states...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Because thet are illegal to sell in the us and some of canada, and it is site rules.
Malice or anybody if you need questions to caring for your snakehead it is fine to post them here. You just can't sell, buy or trade them on here, So questioning it will really get nowhere, and most likely get the thread closed.
One last time please stay on topic.
Thanks


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

lmao its ironic to have that rule on a PIRANHA site but w/e


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

syd said:


> lmao its ironic to have that rule on a PIRANHA site but w/e














> Raptor Posted on Aug 1 2004, 08:57 AM
> Because thet are illegal to sell in the us and some of canada, and it is site rules.
> Malice or anybody if you need questions to caring for your snakehead it is fine to post them here. You just can't sell, buy or trade them on here, So questioning it will really get nowhere, and most likely get the thread closed.
> One last time please stay on topic.
> Thanks


like he said p's are legal in most staes in the us 
snakeheads arent legal in any of the 50 states


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

but if they are both illegal in some states then there is no justification


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

excuse me but what species are we discussing here?

soes anybody know?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Conman, You know you can't use this site to buy snakeheads.


 Don't feel bad I got in trouble for it too


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I was about to ask about snakeheads being illegal. I rember that thread about it.

My friend said something about having one / getting one / he knew someone with one, but most people bullshit about them anyway.

If you have one, I would say you would need a big ass tank with a heavy ass lid.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

IMO it's possible to keep snakeheads together, if you got enough tankspace.

I keep my two SH together and off course there is sometimes a little fin nipping, but this is absolutely normal. Just keep them wel feed en make sure you've got enough room for the fish to grow.

Here is a link to a pic of my two snakeheads:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show...500&ppuser=4091


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

snakeheads are illegal to cross state lines and import into the states and illegal in all states i believe i could be wrong.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

check this out









http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/outdoor...sports-outdoors


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> snakeheads are illegal to cross state lines and import into the states and illegal in all states i believe i could be wrong.


 But I'm from The Netherlands


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

in some states, it is legal to own snakeheads, but not to buy or sell them. it is also illegal to cross states with them. to answer the question about keeping snakeheads together, yes, it can be done. someone i know has dwarf snakeheads and they do not attack each other, they are not kept in an overly large tank either. it all depends on the species and how large they are.


----------

